# DetailMe Ferrari 599 Nero full correction & Swissvax protection



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi and welcome to another DetailMe write up. Have been looking forward to this one, full correction and Swissvax protection on this gorgeous Nero Daytona Ferrari 599 GTB. 
So to start a quick look at the car on arrival. General bugs, dirt and mess.




























The owner had told me that his local valeter had an attempt (even thought asked not to) to polish the front of the car. Made a bit of a mess and left polish residue all over the place.

So on with the wash. First up the wheels were removed to clean and seal properly and give the arch and gubbins a good scrub. The huge carbon ceramic brakes give of little dust.









































































Usual cleaners, degreasers and Tardis used here, with attention given to all the left over wheel weight stickers. Once prepped, a quick once over with Werkstatt prime strong and two coats of our wheel wax was applied.























































Then the heavens opened! Great!










Engine bay was given a little tickle



















Next up was the body. Not a lot of photos as I was getting wet! Pre-washed with Hazsafe and snow foam, two bucket wash method used and dried with super soft towels. Wolfs brake duster and tardis applied to remove some of the nasties.























































Final step of the decontamination was claying with ultra fine clay and born slippy. Little contamination left at this point.










For you beading freaks, heres one of the wheels after sealing, in the rain










Brought inside ready for the machining. A look at the defects and paint thickness. 
Showing around 160 microns so a nice amount to play with. Looking under various lights we can see what we've got.

Swirls and greyness to the black finish






















































Tested for the best polish and pad combination and settled for the 3m yellow polishing pad and Scholl S17+. The paint was very sticky in places, and anything other than the 3m pad would just dry up instantly! It was quite a challenge but once again Scholl worked excellently.



















Some shots of the front wing




























After before refining



















A few places a LC hydrotech pad was used locally to remove some heavier RDS.




























I found it hard to capture the swirls and do any 50/50's. In this picture the rear quarter has been polished against the un-polished bumper.










And after










Another side by side



















Once all the polishing had been done a thorough IPA wipe was given, and all of the car was inspected.

Onto the refining, Ultrafina on a blue 3m pad was used, with some nice long slow sets to really bring up the gloss.




























Usual extra areas given attention to including polishing lamps, number plates and refining badges etc














































A final IPA wipe down was carried out to remove the oils from the Ultrafina. I always prepare the paint after IPA with Zaino Z6 as I think it really does increase the clarity and gives a better base for the next steps.
To prepare the paint for Swissvax Best of show, cleaner fluid was applied by hand. Two coats of BOS was applied over a couple of hours. Werkstatt prime applied on the glass, door shuts, and chrome trims. Tyres treated with Zaino Z16. A final wipedown with Zaino Z8 grand finale. 
This is what we were left with












































































































































































Interior also detailed





































Whilst doing the 599, the customers' wife had a new Mini cooper S rag top delivered. Needless to say I was asked to come back and carry out a protection detail so here it is! Protected with Swissvax as well.























































I hope you've enjoyed the write up, it was an enjoyable detail on a lovely car. Comments or questions are always welcome to please feel free

Cheers Guys

Chris @ DetailMe​


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job matey.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

what a brilliant detail and write up. 599 mechanical Viagra:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work mate! Nero Daytona looks sooo good when it's polished properly!


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

EXCELLENT WRITE UP!! Very impressive documentation, love the shot composition of everything!:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome car, love seeing Ferrari's in Black too!


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent work!! I love them ferrari's


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work Chris.:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work, Love how he onws a 599 the wife gets a cooper s


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job! :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking work, some lovely reflection shots there. :argie:


----------



## Ross214 (May 9, 2011)

Loving the 599!!! stunning finish!

Bit of a newbie to detailing, I understand soft/hard paint but what do you mean by sticky paint with regards to machine polishing?


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Can't be many better looking cars than the 599 and the detail has made it look aboslutely incredible...well done.


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing..


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great job


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Ross214 said:


> Loving the 599!!! stunning finish!
> 
> Bit of a newbie to detailing, I understand soft/hard paint but what do you mean by sticky paint with regards to machine polishing?


Thanks guys! With regards to sticky paint it's where the paint doesn't respond to be pad and polish very well. Normally a Japanese paint and repainted thing, the polish dries up quickly, won't break down, pad drags and can hop about a bit and get warm, all bad things you don't want when polishing. You can end up doing more damage than you started with! To combat this you want a more oily/lubricated polish, soft pad, slower speeds and patience! Also switching to a da can help! 
Hope that explains it, I'm sure some of the other pro's can chip in!

Chris


----------



## Wriggler (Dec 28, 2010)

Now that is a top job.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice work, some great photography:thumb:


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

Dream car & hugely successful write up!!!


----------



## izoci (May 3, 2011)

very nice job


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Lovely car.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

slrestoration said:


> Very nice work, some great photography:thumb:


Thanks I'm learning how to take better shots, would love a SLR (no pun intended!) 
Chris


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Great read.

Can i ask what product you used once the wheel was off to clean inside the arches?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Keith_sir said:


> Great read.
> 
> Can i ask what product you used once the wheel was off to clean inside the arches?


Hi Keith I used Bilt Halmber Surfex Hd, it's a great degreaser
Chris


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking finish Chris.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2011)

Fantastic work, on an amazing car!


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Stunning work mate and what a gorgeous motor looks really mean in black too, i like the mini too the man has a good taste in cars


----------



## Steve ZS (Oct 15, 2009)

Stunning work :argie:


----------



## hally11092 (May 16, 2011)

Think i just left a mess in my pants mate that 599 is stunning. Well done like the rear bumper 50/50 massive difference


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

perfect mate


----------



## mestew87 (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks amazing, must be alot of fun getting to work on a car like that


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

mestew87 said:


> Looks amazing, must be alot of fun getting to work on a car like that


Thanks! TBH when ur deep in the middle of machine polishing it could be any car, it's not untill the wax stage and the final photo's that you can stand back and admire what it is. I often don't appreciate the car untill I look back at the photo's as your just so busy with the detail!
Chris


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Beautiful :argie:

Loving this photo too. It reminds me of the when it all began 13.8 billion years ago....


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

some top work there fella, I do love reflection shots with black paint truly stunning.


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Great work. Nice reflection shots :thumb:


----------

